# battery chargers, what do you suggest?



## wvuviv30 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am in the market for a new charger and I am looking for a semi-idiot proof peak charger... I am looking for one that will safely charge NiCd and/or NiMH cells. The batteries are going to be the Sub-C sized batteries. I also want it to be a AC charger, DC is a plus but I am usually running indoors. 

So which charger should I look into getting?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

depends on how much you want to spend?


----------



## slikstr (Nov 5, 2005)

check out www.integy.com


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

slikstr said:


> check out www.integy.com



Integy makes a great charger.. or the ICE works well!!! :dude:


----------



## wvuviv30 (Mar 29, 2006)

out the door under $100 or so... This is also for bashing mainly... I might race ever once in a while...


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Some of the Duratrax chargers look pretty good . I have used Novak and had good luck with them. There service is good to. Iwould try to find something with a discharger built in. From what Iv'e been reading discharging is just as important especialy with the new Nimih batts. :thumbsup:


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

i would buy an old turbo 30 of here for 100.00 so then you can cycle,discharge,run motors,adjustable volts and amps>


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

yokman said:


> i would buy an old turbo 30 of here for 100.00 so then you can cycle,discharge,run motors,adjustable volts and amps>


that is also a good idea,,,,,, then you will have a real nice competition charger, but then you will need a power supply


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

If you do not mind used. A Novak Millennium PRO + 12V power supply would probably run around $100.

Best for the $ now is a Durtrax Ice but it would run over $100 plus a 12V power supply. You would gain Li-Po charge capability though.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have an Ice and it works really well, the only thing is I wish it discharged at a higher rate, but for the price it is a really good deal,


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Another vote here for the Ice. One of the best RC investments I've ever made.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i hear novak makes pretty good chargers


----------

